# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Leute zum surfen in Kiel und Umgebung

## Surflocke_KI

Moin!
Ich suche ein paar nette Leute zum surfen gehen und (fach-) simpeln in Kiel und Umgebung. Da ich noch relativ neu bin und mit der Materialfindung und dem Aufbau auch noch jeden Tag dazu lerne, wrde mich einfach freuen, mit Leuten zusammen surfen zu gehen, die ungefhr auf dem gleichen Stand sind, auch manchmal noch mit dem Aufbau des Riggs hadern (das kriegt man ja in den Surfschulen leider nicht beigebracht..) und einfach eine schne Zeit haben... Ich freue mich! 

Gre

Matthias

----------


## Sassi

Moin Matthias,
mir geht`s hnlich. Wre auch dabei, wenn`s passt.
LG
Sassi

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Ich wrde mich auch der Gruppe anschlieen.

Erfahrungsaustausch ist immer gut und vielleicht kommt man ja auch mal zusammen aufs Wasser :Wink:

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Ich htte noch jemanden der sich der kleinen Gesellschaft anschlieen wrde. 
Na wie sieht es aus, oder sind hier alle ausgeflogen

----------


## whyc

Hey,
wir sind auch regelmaessig um Kiel rum unterwegs. Haben auch eine whattsapp Gruppe "surfen Kiel", neue Mitglieder sind immer gerne gesehen.

Lg

----------


## Surferholic

Hallo,
meine Frau (32) und ich (38) sind ebenfalls begeisterte Surfer aus Kiel und suchen Gleichgesinnte. Wir freuen uns auf Nachrichten und neue Surfbekanntschaften.

VG

----------


## whyc

Geht ihr morgen raus?

----------


## Surferholic

Moin,
aktuell kuriere ich noch eine Verletzung am Knie aufgrund eines Sturzes beim Strandsurfen aus (Sand ist irgendwie nicht so weich wie Wasser). Ab April soll es wieder losgehen.

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Oh man htte ich das mal eher gesehen. 

Ich mchte schon die ganze Zeit mal wieder raus. Aber alleine ist das irgendwie immer doof wegen der Sicherheit. 

Wie sieht es den bei euch nchstes Wochenende aus? Laut Windy und Windfinder soll es ja nicht so schlecht werden.
Also fr mich zum ben reichst

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

> Hey,
> wir sind auch regelmaessig um Kiel rum unterwegs. Haben auch eine whattsapp Gruppe "surfen Kiel", neue Mitglieder sind immer gerne gesehen.
> 
> Lg



Wo seit ihr den so unterwegs?

----------


## whyc

Also ich in der Regel in Laboe, weil wir da wohnen  :Wink:  sonst noch Fehmarn, Heidkate, Dnemark, Strande... Je nach Wind  :Smile:

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Bist du den vielleicht am Wochenende auf dem Wasser?

----------


## whyc

Wenn Wind ist, auf jeden Fall!

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

laut Windfinder sollen Samstag und Sonntag ganz ordentlich sein.
so um die 5 Windstrken bei euch in Laboe.

Da  knnte ich ja glatt auch noch einmal berlegen

----------


## whyc

Schreib mir einfach eine pn, wenn du gehst  :Smile:

----------


## whyc

Wir sind morgen in Laboe am Start.

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

So heute Nachmittag / Abend wohl in Laboe, also wer Lust hat

----------


## whyc

Bin auch da  :Smile:  oranges rrd board mit orangen GA sails segel

----------


## Surferholic

Hallo zusammen,
wir fahren gleich nach Fehmarn an den Wulfener Hals.
Berichtet mal, wie es in Laboe war. Beim nchsten Mal kommen wir da auch hin.

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Tja wie es kommt so kommt es anders.
Ich darf auch gleich nach Fehmarn, Beruflich einen Noteinsatz.

also ich bin dann leider fr heute raus. Sorry

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ein andermal.

----------


## whyc

Heute abend knnte (mit groem Segel) auch noch mal was gehen

----------


## whyc

Heute abend knnte (mit groem Segel) auch noch mal was gehen

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Was heit bei dir groes Segel?

Also ich bin heute noch mal auf Fehmarn am arbeiten.
Mal sehen wann wir fertig sind. Sonst htte ich mein Material auch dabei😉
Grtes Segel wre aber nur 6.8.

----------


## whyc

Mein grtes ist 6.7

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Wie sieht es windtechnisch aus?
Ich stehe gerade wulfen  und hier ist nix

----------


## Surferholic

Wir wollen morgen frh nach Orth auf Fehmarn. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

----------

